# Meldahl 11/15 confirmation



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well the regs are being enforced. I anchored at the steps and fished right at the end wall point(just outside the off limits), for about an hour. Windy dreary lookin "walleye day", water was low,with mild current. There were 4 boats inside tied up catchin small fish. So I went inside for about 40 mins. Caught 3. The lock drained ,and as I was leaving ,came the announcement over a loudspeaker!
NO FISHING IN THE LOCKWAY, LEAVE IMMEDIATELY

Later on when relaying this to a late arriving boat I was told "Theyre not gonna tell them where to fish,they're goin there and darin-um to run him off".

I haven't heard of this problem at other dams.Why Meldahl I wonder?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

PT-63 said:


> Well the regs are being enforced. I anchored at the steps and fished right at the end wall point(just outside the off limits), for about an hour. Windy dreary lookin "walleye day", water was low,with mild current. There were 4 boats inside tied up catchin small fish. So I went inside for about 40 mins. Caught 3. The lock drained ,and as I was leaving ,came the announcement over a loudspeaker!
> NO FISHING IN THE LOCKWAY, LEAVE IMMEDIATELY
> 
> Later on when relaying this to a late arriving boat I was told "Theyre not gonna tell them where to fish,they're goin there and darin-um to run him off".
> ...


Do me a big favor if ANYONE does that and doesn't leave when they tell them pm me there boat numbers and ill call dnr on them and turn them in..... This is the type of person that is going to ruin the entire ohio side for us and then we wont have anywhere to fish........

After seeing what a few idiots did last year having close calls with the boats and barges I don't blame them.......... Its not about safety fellas, its about them being sued. Pretty much the reason most rules are out there isn't it????????? yep

It does suck you cant get on the wall anymore especially when its windy.... It is what it is. Sounds like you caught some fish though!!!! That's awesome!!! Any decent sized ones?? I was there last week in the dreaded crazy wind and we did manage some dinks but nothing to brag about.. Thanks for your report..... AND THANKS FOR TRYING TO PASS THE WORD ON!!!!!!


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

3 hammerhandle size 

At this juncture CC I'm afraid its a lost cause. 
These guys are the same bunch that got the park closed on the KY side 20yrs ago for all the crazy illegal activity. And the Ky wall blocked off 10 yrs ago for repeated infractions.
Like I said. I haven't heard of this type of problem at any other Ohio river dam.
Have you? Since the dams are the same,the fish are the same, the off limits are the same. The only difference ........................ the fishermen.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

PT-63 said:


> 3 hammerhandle size
> 
> At this juncture CC I'm afraid its a lost cause.
> These guys are the same bunch that got the park closed on the KY side 20yrs ago for all the crazy illegal activity. And the Ky wall blocked off 10 yrs ago for repeated infractions.
> ...


Im not sure....... I can tell you what needs to be done though....... It wont happen but Im working on a sign to possibly be made for down at the dam. After it is in place it would be nice for odnr officers to stay in the woods and ticket everyone that passes the "line". Im normally not huge on "setups" like this but that dam is special to me and offers great fishing at lots of times when all other fishing sucks..... SO, at all cost I would be for it.............. Every day during sauger fishing prime time wright tickets to any and everyone that doesn't listen to the rule........ I understand that some definetly do not know still as some folks that fish down there do not even know about this website. Hell some of the older folks prolly don't have the internet....... That's why after the large sign there will be no excuse!!! 
There are always gonna be those idiots like you ran into daring them to run them off.... A ticket woud be exactly what they need!!! More than likely they wouldn't come back. yippee, one idiot gone! Rules are rules, if they don't like them they can go somewhere else.........


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Do me a big favor if ANYONE does that and doesn't leave when they tell them pm me there boat numbers and ill call dnr on them and turn them in..... This is the type of person that is going to ruin the entire ohio side for us and then we wont have anywhere to fish........

THANK YOU catcrazed!
I have some DNR contacts,,, I'd be more than glad to help!

*And PT63, Do you know this for sure?*
"These guys are the same bunch that got the park closed on the KY side 20yrs ago for all the crazy illegal activity. And the Ky wall blocked off 10 yrs ago for repeated infractions."

*PLEASE, ANYONE OUT THERE, PLEASE USE THOSE 'FANCY-PHONES' AND TAKE THEIR PICTURES. Boat numbers, license plates, whatever.
No Need to SAY ANYTHING!
B]

I belong to a VERY LARGE sportsman club. 
Our boats were being stolen & scraped, our gaits pushed over, pavilions shot up, garbage dumped,,, trespassers on Quads everywhere.
The CRAP didn't slow-down & stop until the CAMERAS WENT UP!
You should see how fast those trespassers on quads turn around and take off, when they see our wardens taking their pictures!
Bet they had a hard time sleeping, Wondering when they'll get the 'Knock On The Door'? One kid got fined about $900. Trespassing, Litter & loss of license.
It Works *


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

I've been in the dam. Had the "tour" after we cleaned the KY side park a couple of years ago with some from this group. They have a DVR system in there with cameras that can read your license down at the sandbar if they want. So they already probably know who the morons are.

spiff


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

I found this 19 minute youtube video about meldahl dam project they give tour of the site talk alil about it they said they have to put awalk, recreation area in... if any one cares to take a look at the video. I actually haven't got to watch it all yet my daughter keeps interrupting me lol but heres the link [ame]http://youtu.be/Ig9XsTrR7Fc[/ame]


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I've done a lot of construction work, but never a LARGE dam.


After watching this video, I wonder,,,,

What steps were taken to allow the migration of the many fish and marine life species, that need to travel up stream, up the river.? 
( OR DON'T THEY NEED TO MIGRATE BETWEEN POOLS?) 
If not allowed to migrate, Then we would need an on-going monitoring system & stocking program for each pool?

How is all of the river GARBAGE/ debris & marine-life filtered or screened out of those turbines?

One of the main problems with DAMS, They were NOT designed with a bottom drain, a drainage passageway that allows the sand/ sediment to pass through the locks during high water levels. 
The Gulf is loosing thousand of acres of Cyprus swamp land from erosion, AND the lack of sediment flowing down the Ohio, Missouri & Mississippi Rivers.
Also, I wonder who PAYS to dredge those RIVERS? 
OUR Tax Dollars AT WORK? $$$$$

Just what was the DNR or SPORTSMAN'S input, Towards the Design of these hydro-electric plants?


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

doboy those are some fantastic questions and quite frankly im not smart enough to answer them ) I wish I could.. but I understand where your coming from


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They get thru somehow, probably the locks. I've caught Hybrids that were tagged at Racine,2 dams up and Sauger tagged at Markland , 2 dams down


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Doboy said:


> I've done a lot of construction work, but never a LARGE dam.
> 
> 
> After watching this video, I wonder,,,,
> ...








Freshwater "migratory" fish are only traveling up the big river to find smaller tributaries or drainages. Non-issue.


The turbines only handle a percentage of the flow. Debris is still handled with sluice gates or what is affectionately referred to as the "bear trap". 

Keep in mind that the bulk of the structure has already been in place for decades and history has proven dams improve fishing conditions for any number of reasons. Increasing or redirecting current has little to no effect on the system. 

The shore-based Ohio side there has always sucked & I see the KY side doing nothing but improving ten-fold when it comes to angling. Other than taxpayer cost this project will improve all aspects of fishing dramatically.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Interesting video. 1st time I've saw anything on it actually. This is only a short drive downriver for me. Hopefully the fishing pier/recreation area is well thought out. I'm fast approaching retirement & a lot of my days in future years could be spent there if the fishing access is good. I can only think of Greenup up river to have something comparable. I've never fished it either but stopped in coming down 52 to check it out & thought if I was closer I'd be a regular. Losing boat access to the wall was a killer blow at Meldahl but looks like it might get much better on Ky side.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

can,t wait to fish there again. be nice if they,ed put a road across the top off the dam like greenup. i live right above moscow.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I fish Greenup and I can't think of a better place to say Thanks to all the Meldahl fisherman who have made the ride up to see how it is to fish a Hydro. Pleased to have met any and all. At least you wanted to see how it was done. Thanks again


----------

